# H4H Sunday game



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

Afternoon people.

Am going to contact some local courses for a round on the above date.

If you're interested, please put your name below so i can have a rough idea of numbers.

I would imagine it'll be afternoon golf, i reckon as long as the last group are out by no later than 3pm, we should get around ok. So those travelling from a little further should have time to get down.

Cheers

Papas
Papas +1


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 10, 2020)

Definitely interested in playing on the Sunday.


----------



## Matty6 (Jul 10, 2020)

Stick me down 👍🏻


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2020)

Cake is going to contact Reading Golf Club, so that is a possibility. He can sign three in, so an option if we can’t all get on one course.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Cake is going to contact Reading Golf Club, so that is a possibility. He can sign three in, so an option if we can’t all get on one course.
		
Click to expand...

I've got about 8 with 25 mins that i'm trying to speak to atm. But being weekend, i agree smaller groups may be better.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 10, 2020)

Add me, Stuart_C and LiverpoolPhil please. Not sure who else is trying to sort games, think BiM is.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1 
Stu C
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm up for a game.

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Add me, Stuart_C and LiverpoolPhil please. Not sure who else is trying to sort games, think BiM is.
		
Click to expand...

Usual stipulation Gordon; if football doesn't interfere then I can accommodate 3.  If Top of the Flop isn't busy that could be 6...


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 10, 2020)

No 2 on the reserve, if @richart can lose a couple   I would like to join in.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 11, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando 
GG26


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 11, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando 
GG26
Bigfoot

Anywhere around Reading would be great - many thanks in advance.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 11, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC


----------



## PieMan (Jul 11, 2020)

Yep I'd be interested in a game Sunday depending on kids football in the morning.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 14, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
94tegsi


----------



## Simonsmh (Jul 14, 2020)

Just been bumped up from the reserve list and will be up for a game on Sunday.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 15, 2020)

If it’s afternoon (1230>) I would like to join in.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 15, 2020)

So, having contacted every club within 30 miles i've had *ONE *club confirm tee time availability for the afternoon.

I've never played the course before, but as its a Harry Colt Course (link is to Sonning) i'm sure we won't be disappointed.
Spaces are limited as tee times aren't available until 1330.
With daylight lasting til approx 1900 we should be able to accommodate 24+ players if required.

A weekend round is listed as £60 but they have agreed a fee of £40.

If you wish to be added, or now removed from the list. Please do so below.


Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Wrighty
Wrighty+1


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 15, 2020)

@Papas1982 , thanks for organising this,


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 15, 2020)

Ta


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2020)

great, so as well as the usual hazards I can also hit the railway line!

Looking forward to it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2020)

Excellent work Sir!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Wrighty
Wrighty+1 
Papas+2


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2020)

Dave can you put me down as a provisional please; if you run out of space and there’s no football I can take 3 at mine but if everyone is coming here I’ll join the party.  I’d do it myself but I’d struggle to cut and paste the list on the phone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Wrighty
Wrighty+1
Papas+2
BiM

Papas, thanks for.sorting this mate, me and Duffers are definites. 

Let us know.when you want some cash and.ill fire it over.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

@Stuart_C when I spoke to him yesterday he only wanted £150 deposit with numbers confirmed a week before and cash paid on the day.

Will get that confirmed when he’s back from his week off, but if that remains the case then might be easier to give everyone my details start of September so as to not have 28 suddenly show up at the clubhouse.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Wrighty
Wrighty+1
Papas+2
BiM

Papas, thanks for.sorting this mate, me and Duffers are definites.

Let us know.when you want some cash and.ill fire it over.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Stu. 👍


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			So, having contacted every club within 30 miles i've had *ONE *club confirm tee time availability for the afternoon.

I've never played the course before, but as its a Harry Colt Course (link is to Sonning) i'm sure we won't be disappointed.
Spaces are limited as tee times aren't available until 1330.
With daylight lasting til approx 1900 we should be able to accommodate 24+ players if required.

A weekend round is listed as £60 but they have agreed a fee of £40.

If you wish to be added, or now removed from the list. Please do so below.


Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Wrighty
Wrighty+1
		
Click to expand...

Looks great to me. Thanks for sorting it out.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Papas+2
BiM 
Traminator


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 23, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Papas+2
BiM 
Traminator
Lilyhawk


----------



## Cake (Jul 24, 2020)

Having spoken to @Papas1982 and @richart, I have started a new thread offering a round at Reading Golf Club on the Sunday at Members guest rates of £40, available from midday... if anyone fancies a round there just put your name down in that thread and I’ll organise it.

Alternative H4H Sunday Game - Reading Golf Club

RGC is to the North of Reading, may be a good stopping off point for people heading down South for the weekend.

cheers,
Cake


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve now officially booked Sonning.
have got space for a total of 28. 

The club have requested I pay fully on arrival to save having lots in the pro shop all at once. Those that are coming, send me a pm and I’ll give you my details.
obviously no rush, as long as you pay by the Saturday beforehand you’re in. 

Dave


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I’ve now officially booked Sonning.
have got space for a total of 28.

The club have requested I pay fully on arrival to save having lots in the pro shop all at once. Those that are coming, send me a pm and I’ll give you my details.
obviously no rush, as long as you pay by the Saturday beforehand you’re in.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

PM being sent


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 1, 2020)

White socks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi Dave,

I'm up for a pre-H4H game at Sonning GC if there's still room. 
Cheers!

Mark


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 4, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Papas+2
BiM 
Traminator
Lilyhawk
Radbourne


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Papas+2
BiM 
Traminator
Lilyhawk
Radbourne
Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Papas
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Matty
Crow
full_throttle
Dando
GG26
Bigfoot
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier
Papas+2
BiM
Traminator
Lilyhawk
Radbourne
Pokerjoke
Paperboy


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2020)

The club have informed me that now that rules have changed slightly they‘re able to offer food. Tbh I think most will want to sort themselves out, but prices are as follows:
Sausage and Mash £11
Ham, egg and Chips £11
1 course carvery £15. 

They require 10 days notice. I’ve said no provisionally, but if 10 or more want it, they’re happy to cater.

Will run a sweep on the day for those interested. £5 in, prizes ideally (depending on numbers) for all par 3s. winner in the day and a winner including H4H score.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 14, 2020)

There is the 'night before H4H curry' tradition to consider, I expect most people will prefer that to food at the club although there will always be dissenters


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2020)

drive4show said:



			There is the 'night before H4H curry' tradition to consider, I expect most people will prefer that to food at the club although there will always be dissenters 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.
I hadn't seen a thread in a curry house yet, but my dad and I intend to partake (with the curry).


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy with a sweep, happier with a curry.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

Dave, I'm a definite maybe now; club championship has been rescheduled for the 19th & 20th of September!   

So no chance of hosting as course will be closed to non-competitors, and depending on making the cut and Sunday tee off time if I do, I'm not sure I can make yours PM.  Sorry.

Should make the curry though.


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2020)

I’m more than happy to just have a curry in the evening


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dave, I'm a definite maybe now; club championship has been rescheduled for the 19th & 20th of September!   

So no chance of hosting as course will be closed to non-competitors, and depending on making the cut and Sunday tee off time if I do, I'm not sure I can make yours PM.  Sorry.

Should make the curry though.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Rich. I think due to the numbers we are taking we are fine to finalise numbers on the day. So I’ll hope you don’t need join us


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			No worries Rich. I think due to the numbers we are taking we are fine to finalise numbers on the day. So I’ll hope you don’t need join us 

Click to expand...

Thanks Dave.  I'd hope to make the cut but I think I'm amongst the cannon fodder.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 24, 2020)

Papas*
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Crow*
full_throttle*
GG26*
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier *
BiM
Traminator
Lilyhawk*
Radbourne
Paperboy
Wrighty
Wrighty+1
Papas+2
Papas+3


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Dave,
Sorry but I’m going to have to drop out of this
Dando


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Hi Dave,
Sorry but I’m going to have to drop out of this
Dando
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate.
hope everything is all good.
see you at h4h (hopefully).


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok mate.
hope everything is all good.
see you at h4h (hopefully).
		
Click to expand...

Not missing h4h but i need to pick someone up on the Monday morning not far from where I live 😡


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 30, 2020)

Unfortunately unable to come to this now Dave sincere apologies


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 31, 2020)

Anyone come up with a curry venue as under the current restrictions it may require booking in groups.  @PNWokingham or anyone else, recommendations


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 1, 2020)

Can those travelling together let Me know. 

I’ll try to fit everyone together.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Can those travelling together let Me know.

I’ll try to fit everyone together.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying with @94tegsi at the purple palace in Wokingham, so would be good if we could be in same group.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 1, 2020)

Cheers mate. That would be great. 

I’ll be out last to collect pins etc.


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'm staying with @94tegsi at the purple palace in Wokingham, so would be good if we could be in same group.
		
Click to expand...

poor sod won’t get any sleep with your snoring


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Can those travelling together let Me know.

I’ll try to fit everyone together.
		
Click to expand...

Added SteveP, my guest for H4H, money in your stash


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 1, 2020)

Papas*
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Crow*
full_throttle*
GG26*
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier *
BiM
Traminator
Lilyhawk*
Radbourne
Paperboy
Wrighty
Wrighty+1
Papas+2
Papas+3
SteveP Old Skier guest*


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			poor sod won’t get any sleep with your snoring
		
Click to expand...

You’re just jealous!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 1, 2020)

Papas*
Papas +1
Stu C
Duffers
Lphil
D4Show
Deano
Crow*
full_throttle*
GG26*
PaddyC
Pieman?
94tegsi
SimonsMH
Old Skier *
BiM
Traminator
Lilyhawk*
Radbourne
Paperboy
Wrighty
Wrighty+1
Papas+2
Papas+3
SteveP Old Skier guest*

3 spots left folks.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 5, 2020)

Is that 2 tee times at 1340?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Is that 2 tee times at 1340?
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2020)

Due to a few no not being able to make it /  a few unconfirmed. Tee's have changed.

13:30
GG26
Radbourne
Traminator

13:40
Deano
SteveP
Old Skier

13:50
D4Show
Paperboy
SimonsMH

14:00
Lilihawk
94Tegsi
Full throttle

14:10
Crow
PaddyC
Duffers
StuC

14:20
Papas1982
Dad
Wrighty

***Bim, Lphil and Pieman will be added to the 3 balls if they are able to attend.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 5, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Anyone come up with a curry venue as under the current restrictions it may require booking in groups.  @PNWokingham or anyone else, recommendations
		
Click to expand...

hi. Not sure how easy it will be to do the normal big curry - and a lot of you playing at Sonning may be late (and possibly eating) - but Boishakhi is my favourite. Ther are another four curry houses in the town centre - 3 within 100 yards of this one

https://boishakhi.co.uk/app/ 

I was also thinking about beer. I think the best base for drinks will be wine bar 56 - we could probably book a section behind the bar (i think that will seat 16) and a chunk of the garden. I will start another thread


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Due to a few no not being able to make it /  a few unconfirmed. Tee's have changed.

13:30
GG26
Radbourne
Traminator

13:40
Deano
SteveP
Old Skier

13:50
D4Show
Paperboy
SimonsMH

14:00
Lilihawk
94Tegsi
Full throttle

14:10
Crow
PaddyC
Duffers
StuC

14:20
Papas1982
Dad
Wrighty

***Bim, Lphil and Pieman will be added to the 3 balls if they are able to attend.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make this now, sorry!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 9, 2020)

13:30
GG26*
Radbourne*
Traminator*

13:40
Crow*
SteveP*
Old Skier*

13:50
D4Show*
Paperboy*
SimonsMH*

14:00
Lilihawk*
94Tegsi*
Full throttle*

14:10
PaddyC
Duffers
StuC

14:20
Papas*
Dad
Wrighty

Hopefully now more amendments as 18 Tees have been booked.
As previously mentioned. Club would rather I paid in advance. So could those yet to contact me please do so as I'd rather not collect cash on the day.

Cheers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

The club have (finally) responded to confirm payment on the day. 

For those that haven't paid yet, its card only. If anyone isn't able to make it, please let me know asap as I've committed to the 6 tee times.

Tah


----------



## PieMan (Sep 15, 2020)

Unfortunately boys football returns on Sunday, with my team being given a 1pm kick-off 🤬🤬 so I cannot make this. 

So looks like I'll be down at the pub early with Slasher!! 😉 🍻🍻


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Unfortunately boys football returns on Sunday, with my team being given a 1pm kick-off 🤬🤬 so I cannot make this.

So looks like I'll be down at the pub early with Slasher!! 😉 🍻🍻
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I am going to have to give you a later tee time.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

richart said:



			Oh no I am going to have to give you a later tee time.

Click to expand...

Problem solved you can play your usual 14 holes.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2020)

Papas, me and duffers are still coming down, any chance we could tee off early so we can try and catch some of the Chelsea v Liverpool game please ace?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

If @GG26 and @Radbourne2010 are OK with it I can swap you guys. 

I know old skier has made food reservations now.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 17, 2020)

Who else is staying over in Wokingham?

I’m booked into the premier inn and thinking about dinner.... has anybody booked anywhere?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Who else is staying over in Wokingham?

I’m booked into the premier inn and thinking about dinner.... has anybody booked anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Myself, @Lilyhawk @94tegsi and my old man have a curry booked for Sunday night. 

Can see if space for another. Plenty then heading to a bar for drinks after. Which is in the out of bounds section I believe.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			If @GG26 and @Radbourne2010 are OK with it I can swap you guys.

I know old skier has made food reservations now.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure 2 spurs fans want to watch Chelsea v Liverpool 😉 Happy to buy them a beer or 2 for the inconvenience 😀


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Does this curry need booking now?
I thought we were meeting for a beer at 7.30 then all heading to the curry house?
Maybe I didn't pay attention...
		
Click to expand...

Been a few separate threads about the pub and WhatsApp convos tbf. Can add you too if you like? That’ll have us at 6, so most we can likely book for food. 
table is for 1945. 



Stuart_C said:



			I’m not sure 2 spurs fans want to watch Chelsea v Liverpool 😉 Happy to buy them a beer or 2 for the inconvenience 😀
		
Click to expand...

Gonna have to have em tee off early now. 

Dont want em in the clubhouse watching us get beaten by em!
I’ll change it now and leave it for them to object. I’m sure a beer and then being able to watch out match will be enough to entice em.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

13:30
Duffers
StuC
Traminator*

13:40
Crow*
SteveP*
Old Skier*

13:50
D4Show*
Paperboy*
SimonsMH*

14:00
Lilihawk*
94Tegsi*
Full throttle*

14:10
GG26*
Radbourne*
PaddyC

14:20
Papas*
Dad
Wrighty

Final line up to allow everyones favourite/louder known scouser to watch some of his beloved.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 17, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m not sure 2 spurs fans want to watch Chelsea v Liverpool 😉 Happy to buy them a beer or 2 for the inconvenience 😀
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me, I want to see the Leicester match at 7pm.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Also,

Ian (traminator) will be in clubhouse s you all come in. If you can give him your scores and £5.
prizes will be £10 for each of the par 3’s and the rest to the winner.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Final details from the club. Most pretty generic covid terms. Only two to note are arrival to be kept to 30 mins prior to your tee time.
I’ll be in the clubhouse around 13:00 with permission fir me to help organise you all.....

please note that to enter the car park. You’ll need to enter 0709 on the gate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2020)

13:30
LiverpoolPhil
Duffers
StuC
Traminator*

13:40
Crow*
SteveP*
Old Skier*

13:50
D4Show*
Paperboy*
SimonsMH*

14:00
Lilihawk*
94Tegsi*
Full throttle*

14:10
GG26*
Radbourne*
PaddyC

14:20
Papas*
Dad
Wrighty

Another Liverpool fan going out early. Phil has said he’s happy for the three ball behind to aim at him if they’re being held up


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			13:30
LiverpoolPhil
Duffers
StuC
Traminator*

13:40
Crow*
SteveP*
Old Skier*

13:50
D4Show*
Paperboy*
SimonsMH*

14:00
Lilihawk*
94Tegsi*
Full throttle*

14:10
GG26*
Radbourne*
PaddyC

14:20
Papas*
Dad
Wrighty

Another Liverpool fan going out early. Phil has said he’s happy for the three ball behind to aim at him if they’re being held up 

Click to expand...

Two of us are/where experts at hitting moving targets


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Two of us are/where experts at hitting moving targets 

Click to expand...

And I'm willing to be trained.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Myself, @Lilyhawk @94tegsi and my old man have a curry booked for Sunday night.

Can see if space for another. Plenty then heading to a bar for drinks after. Which is in the out of bounds section I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Curry sounds great if there is space for 1 more?


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Typhoons trump tanks 😉
		
Click to expand...

It’s a Sunday, Crabs don’t fly on Sundays


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			13:30
LiverpoolPhil
Duffers
StuC
Traminator*

13:40
Crow*
SteveP*
Old Skier*

13:50
D4Show*
Paperboy*
SimonsMH*

14:00
Lilihawk*
94Tegsi*
Full throttle*

14:10
GG26*
Radbourne*
PaddyC

14:20
Papas*
Dad
Wrighty

Another Liverpool fan going out early. Phil has said he’s happy for the three ball behind to aim at him if they’re being held up 

Click to expand...

If somebody can take him out I'll have the hotel room to myself 👍😂


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 18, 2020)

drive4show said:



			If somebody can take him out I'll have the hotel room to myself 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

Just feed him beef


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 19, 2020)

Got room for a little one tomorrow Dave...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got room for a little one tomorrow Dave...
		
Click to expand...

Are you claiming to be little? 🤔


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got room for a little one tomorrow Dave...
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. 

Of course you're more than welcome 👍🏻


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 19, 2020)

One more to learn moving target drills


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh dear.

Of course you're more than welcome 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear doesn't come close; missed it by 4, dropped 5 shots on our 4 hardest holes from drives in the middle of the fairway.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh dear doesn't come close; missed it by 4, dropped 5 shots on our 4 hardest holes from drives in the middle of the fairway.  

Click to expand...

Ouchies!! 

Save you going over the thread. Usual covid requests apply. Social distance etc etc. 

Arrive approx 30 mins before tee time. 
Pay in pro shop with card only. 

Code to get past the gates is 0709.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

13:30
LiverpoolPhil
Duffers
StuC
Traminator*

13:40
Crow*
SteveP*
Old Skier*
BiM

13:50
D4Show*
Paperboy*
SimonsMH*

14:00
Lilihawk*
94Tegsi*
Full throttle*

14:10
GG26*
Radbourne*
PaddyC

14:20
Papas*
Dad
Wrighty

Everyone's fav Chelsea fan (I've gotta say that, have you seen the size of him) is now joining us.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Ouchies!!

Save you going over the thread. Usual covid requests apply. Social distance etc etc.

Arrive approx 30 mins before tee time.
Pay in pro shop with card only.

Code to get past the gates is 0709.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, I was just trawling the thread to find it.


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Dave, I was just trawling the thread to find it.
		
Click to expand...

Be honest, it was the opportunity of firing balls at LP that drew you into playing wasn't it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2020)

Crow said:



			Be honest, it was the opportunity of firing balls at LP that drew you into playing wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to suggest to papas that we go out in 2 groups. A 4ball followed by a 15ball firing at Phil 😂


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

One question to the crowd. 

I believe the whites may be an option tomorrow.

I presume everyone wants the full test if possible?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			One question to the crowd.

I believe the whites may be an option tomorrow.

I presume everyone wants the full test if possible?
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

OK. Well I loosely discussed it with manager. 

So will confirm before we all tee tomorrow.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 19, 2020)

Bugger, is WHS in yet


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 19, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Bugger, is WHS in yet 

Click to expand...

You can have a mulligan on the first. I’ll stretch to that.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			You can have a mulligan on the first. I’ll stretch to that.
		
Click to expand...

I think I’d need a Jameson’s


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Bugger, is WHS in yet 

Click to expand...

Whilst not in full action. 

Slope is available for the club. So genuinely if anyone would rather play a different tee. I can sort handicaps out for all.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst not in full action.

Slope is available for the club. So genuinely if anyone would rather play a different tee. I can sort handicaps out for all.
		
Click to expand...

It’s only a game - do you accept cheques


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			It’s only a game - do you accept cheques
		
Click to expand...

Happy to split your winnings if the yellows give you an advantage 👍🏻


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Happy to split your winnings if the yellows give you an advantage 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Yellows, I thought you’d at least go to reds


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 19, 2020)

More than unhappy to play off the whites, as long as the par 3's don't stretch passed 160, I need a chance to win something but need to reach them first....


whatever the organizer decides upon will suffice, I'm sure


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Quite like that idea Ian.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm going to suggest to papas that we go out in 2 groups. A 4ball followed by a 15ball firing at Phil 😂
		
Click to expand...

Can I join the said 15ball please😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32420

It's not long, 6300 in dry conditions.

Absolutely no reason why we can't play off the whites but play off the yellows on the par 3s as we are doing 4 near pins.
		
Click to expand...

The shape my game is in at the mo I'll need to play off the reds☹


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

We need you with him as a sort of sonar in case he's hiding in the trees.....


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2020)

There are a lot of 400+ yard par fours whichever tees we use, I'm toting persimmon but happy to play from whichever tees are chosen as my score will not be contending in either case.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 19, 2020)

Whose getting the shorts out  tomorrow?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Yup. 

Just deciding if tomorrow or Monday deserves the rather bright top i've got packed.... 

Don't forget your white socks either....


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 19, 2020)

Up for whites!


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Up for whites! 

Click to expand...

Socks or tees?


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 19, 2020)

White tees, multicoloured socks!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2020)

Enroute, my chauffeur has played a blinder only 20minutes away.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2020)

So much for arriving 30 mins prior to tee 😂😂


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 20, 2020)

i am thinking of going to Station Tap at 4.30 for Liverpool game. Then 56 afterwards - maybe duck out a bit early when Liverpool are 5-2 infront by 5.45pm!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			So much for arriving 30 mins prior to tee 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️ I'm only the passenger, take it up with my chauffeur 😁

Anyway, we're sitting outside having a drink,just ordered some food.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just arrived, what table?
		
Click to expand...

Just go to the loudest.


----------



## Crow (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks Papas for organising, I was so late arriving that I missed my group going off and didn't have time to say hello to anyone so apologies to all concerned.

Enjoyable round with Paperboy and D4S, course was nice and greens good.
And sorry to SimonsMH whose place I took in group 3, assume you had similar travel headaches to me.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks to Radbourne and Paddyc for their company this afternoon.  We enjoyed a very nice course in superb weather.
Thanks Papas for organising.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2020)

My golf was pants but enjoyed the company of Simon and Nick. Thought the course was very good, great choice 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2020)

Stuart C after beer


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2020)

Many thanks for Dave (Papas1982) for sorting this,

thanks to SimonsMH. Lilihawk and 94Tegsi for their company and encouragement during the round


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2020)

Well what a gem of a course Dave found here , excellent course , great greens , very much a plotters course . Thought £40 was excellent value but anyone who has a County card it’s only £27 - amazing value. Was good to meet Traminator - hits a great ball but not much luck and of course Duffers and the shy chap Stu


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2020)

A brilliant day at Sonning, really nice course with superb greens. £40 was a bargain.

 Had a great game with @Traminator and @duffers05, shame @Liverpoolphil  had to ruin the 4ball 😀


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Stuart C after beer 

Click to expand...

Hope I didn’t offend Dave 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 21, 2020)

Well done Dave, very well organised and enjoyable day. Little gem of a course 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Hope I didn’t offend Dave 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Of course not mate. 

Was a good giggle


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course not mate.

Was a good giggle 

Click to expand...

Cheers for the day, and for yours and @Traminator for sorting things, great course and great company @Blue in Munich


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 21, 2020)

Loved the course and the company! Good work Dave!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Thanks to Radbourne and Paddyc for their company this afternoon.  We enjoyed a very nice course in superb weather.
Thanks Papas for organising.
		
Click to expand...

Great company for the day. Superb course presented in top condition. Bunkering was awesome & greens were perfect. Well done Papas, great choice 👍


----------

